# 05 Altima Balance issue



## EricVE (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm new to this stuff so please bear with me. 
I have an '05 Altima 3.5SE that I have had into the shop 4 times in the last 5 months due to a balance issue. I experience a vibration with speeds in excess of say 50 MPH (90Km/h) but at different levels of intensity and duration. The dealership just keeps on rebalancing the wheels but I believe there is a different issues since I still have the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## dre (Aug 16, 2004)

I recently bought an 05 Altima 2.5s which has Continental tires on it. I have
read that these tires are not too good ,and are hard to keep balanced,as well
as being slippery on wet roads. Dont know if this applies to 3.5 Altimas.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Alot of people have had problems with the stock tires. Demand to have the tires replaced or buy your own tires.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They probably gave you really wacked out tires that were un-true and uneven


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

Wouldn't bad tires or balance vibrate at all speeds? My 06 has a similar problem, but with new michelins!!!


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Does it always vibrate over 90 kph? Even when the gas pedal is not depressed?


----------

